

Ask HN: Submitting english iOS app, select only certain countries or “all”? - grantheimbach

I have an English iOS app and wanted to know if I should select only certain App Store territories when submitting my app (e.g. primary English speaking countries like UK, Australia, New Zealand, etc.) or if I should make it available to all territories. I would like to have time later to localize the app and it&#x27;s app store materials (screenshots, keywords, etc.) but I don&#x27;t have the time at the moment. Has anyone done this before? Any advice on what to do? I want to get my app in front of as many people as possible but I don&#x27;t want them to have a bad experience either.
======
jorkos
You should add it to all countries. English speakers will see that it is in
English. You can localize later.

